# Array mit Alphabet füllen



## materthron (24. Jun 2004)

Hallo!

Ich will ein Array (mit 26 Einträgen) mit dem Alphabet füllen.

Hab versucht das irgendwie mit einer for-Schleife zu machen, hat aber ned gefunkt.

Danke im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2004)

Wenn Du es mit einer for-Schleife machen möchtest, kann das etwa so aussehen:

```
public class Alphabet {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
     char[] alphabet = new char[26];
     char a = 65; //erster Buchstabe (großes A)
     for(int i = 0; i < alphabet.length; i++, a++) {
        alphabet[i] = a;
     }
     System.out.println(alphabet);
  }
}
```
Zu Demonstrationszwecken eine funktionstüchtige Klasse.


----------



## DrZoidberg (24. Jun 2004)

Muss das sein, dass man den ASCII Code hinschreibt, wenn man genausogut auch den Buchstaben direkt hinschreiben kann?
Übersichtlicher wird es dadurch nicht.


```
for(char c='A', i=0; i<=alphabet.length; c++, i++)
    alphabet[i]=c;
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (25. Jun 2004)

Alternativ könnte man auch einen String erzeugen, der das Alphabet aufnimmt und auf diesen dann mit der Methode toCharArray zugreifen.

Etwa so (ich habe es nicht getestet):


```
String alphabetString = "ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ";
char[] alphabetArray = alphabetString.toCharArray();
```


----------



## materthron (25. Jun 2004)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Habs jetzt so gelöst

```
//Array erzeugen
		char[] alphabet = new char[26];
	  
		//mit Buchstaben füllen
		int i=0;
		for(char c='A'; i<=alphabet.length-1; c++, i++){
			alphabet[i]=c;
			
			System.out.println( "["+i+"] "+alphabet[i] );
		}
```


----------

